# Does HCG loading kill sex drive ?



## akwild1 (Apr 19, 2016)

Starting loading up on HCG in prep for pct - within 2 days of starting HCG my sex drive has literally went from 200mph to 2mph- this from HCG or just happened to be a coincidence in the timeline of my cycle etc ?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 19, 2016)

Hcg aromatizes like crazy so your e2 could be high killing your sex drive.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 19, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Hcg aromatizes like crazy so your e2 could be high killing your sex drive.



Probably this^. In my experience HCG helps a lot with my sex drive, I take it twice a week on HRT and on blasts...but I also take an aromatase inhibitor (aromasin). Do you have an ai?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 19, 2016)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Probably this^. In my experience HCG helps a lot with my sex drive, I take it twice a week on HRT and on blasts...but I also take an aromatase inhibitor (aromasin). Do you have an ai?



It probably helps because your nuts get so damn full all they wanna do is explode. Lol


----------



## akwild1 (Apr 19, 2016)

I have clomid an nolva - wasn't going to take clomid for another 2weeks - nolva I started taking , sadly my nipples were gettin tender today - wasn't sure if it was my bibs rubbing me at work in the very cold environment ( it happens once in awhile) or my estrogen spiking - pretty sure now after reading your replies the HCG is spiking my estrogen - so I guess it's time to stick with nolva for awhile daily


----------



## bvs (Apr 19, 2016)

Probably e2 related. Assuming that you are doing a hcg blast between your cycle and pct. You should run your AI right up until you start pct so it covers the hcg aromatisation


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 19, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> It probably helps because your nuts get so damn full all they wanna do is explode. Lol



Agreed lol


----------



## akwild1 (Apr 19, 2016)

bvs said:


> Probably e2 related. Assuming that you are doing a hcg blast between your cycle and pct. You should run your AI right up until you start pct so it covers the hcg aromatisation



Correct I'm doing 500iu EOD of HCG until start of pct - so what dose do you reccomend of nolva should I take weather daily or EOD , while doing HCG -??? Will that dose change when I start pct and introduce clomid ? 

I just finished a tri blend cycle with 250 mg test tren and mast all ethanates with anadrol. No known issues until I came off and started HCG blasts than sex drive took a dump and nipples began getting sore like I mentioned above.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Apr 19, 2016)

akwild1 said:


> Correct I'm doing 500iu EOD of HCG until start of pct - so what dose do you reccomend of nolva should I take weather daily or EOD , while doing HCG -??? Will that dose change when I start pct and introduce clomid ?
> 
> I just finished a tri blend cycle with 250 mg test tren and mast all ethanates with anadrol. No known issues until I came off and started HCG blasts than sex drive took a dump and nipples began getting sore like I mentioned above.



Nolva isn't an AI...you need something like aromasine/adex.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 19, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Nolva isn't an AI...you need something like aromasine/adex.



No AI will really impact aromatization much from HCG bc its intratesticular although theoretically, aromasin might have a slight advantage.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Apr 19, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> No AI will really impact aromatization much from HCG bc its intratesticular although theoretically, aromasin might have a slight advantage.



Send me the data bro 
Specifically in relation to aromasin...I'm not aware of any data showing it be be ineffective with intratesticular aromatization and, IIRC, its MOA should allow it to work just fine.


----------

